# Rats with red or pink eyes, Blind?



## MissMissy (Aug 17, 2010)

i herd that rats with red or pink eyes are blind, i noticed that my white rat with tan marks has a reddish hue to his eyes in the light... is he blind?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heres a video explaining your ratties situation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGNZqeSTOs


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Pink/Red eyes rats are not blind.

They simply have vision not as good as other rats, although all rats have poor vision. 
A pink eyed rat may sway back and forth to better focus on something.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

All rats have very poor vision, and they are color blind. There are three different eye colors.. black, red and dark ruby. If the reddish hint in his eye is only visible in certain light, and appear dark in everyday lighting.. then he has dark ruby eyes. If they look red all the time, they are red! Red eyed rats have extremely poor vision. They are ALMOST completely blind. I have found some dark ruby eyed rats have vision as good as black eyed rats, whilst others have poor vision like a red eyed rat. It depends on the line they come from. You can usually tell by the head weaving. If they do it a lot, they likely have bad vision.


----------

